# The Lost fingers! --> Manouche covers of 80's hits!!!



## playstopause (Jun 1, 2008)

Just discover this today and i like it a lot! They're from Quebec and the band's name is a tribute to Django Reinhardt's 2 lost fingers. Title of their album is "Lost in the 80's".

Check out their Samantha Fox ("Touch me"), AC-DC ("You shook me all night long"), Technotronic ("Pump up the jam"), Stevie Wonder ("Part time lover"), Bon Jovi ("You give love a bad bame") cover versions! Terrific stuff!!!

MySpace.com - The Lost Fingers - Quebec, CA - Jazz / Pop / Acoustic - www.myspace.com/thelostfingers

The Lost Fingers - Lost in the 80s


----------



## Trespass (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats great! These guys are killer!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jun 2, 2008)

that bon jovi cover rules.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 5, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> that bon jovi cover rules.



 Big time!


----------



## AVWIII (Jun 7, 2008)

Their part time lover is absolutely amazing. Quebec needs to stop hogging all the talent.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 18, 2008)

for more goodness!


----------

